# Tony Parker's Ankle



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Anyone know how serious his injury is?

He sprained it nearly 2 weeks ago and was not well enough to play in the opener. Anyone know if he may play tonight?


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Now that Marbury isn't his opponent, I wouldn't be surprised to see him suit up.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

To answer my own question:

It appears he's doubtful again for tonight and probable for Saturday against the Knicks.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

he wanted to play on the opener but they didn't let him because dey want his ankles to heal completely before he plays....

he'll prollie be back on the next game


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

What to do for the game vs NY tomorrow?
Play Manu PG?

Nobody else is available...
Bloody injuries


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

They jus signed Jason Hart from the Cuse... And placed ACarter on the IR... Any hopes of Hart startin tommorow?... If not how many mins do you think Parker will play when healthy?... Peace


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Mercer will start in Carter's place, since the Knicks don't have an amazing point guard. Parker, when healthy, should play at least 35 minutes a game, because we desperately need his offensive skills and playmaking ability.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Parker likely to sit out at least one more game*



> Tony Parker said he and Spurs coach Gregg Popovich agreed Saturday that he should sit out at least one more game.
> Parker still has some trouble moving laterally on defense and is unable to run full speed. He said he might be able to play Monday at Memphis.
> 
> "I'm trying to be conservative," Parker said. "It makes no sense to take some risks. If it was a playoff game, I would definitely play. But we have too many injured guys. I don't want to come back, tweak it and miss another 10 games.
> ...



Link


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

It seems that Parker could be out until Thurday. Tough times for the Spurs with Duncan having an ankle injury and Ginobili also suffering from a niggle.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Hart will start till Parker returns.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Hart will start till Parker returns.


I thought he did a pretty good job the other day, with 8 boards and 8 assists. He is filling the void alright for the time being.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

parker still isnt back! and now duncan is down. the two most important part of our team is gone. we need parker and td back soon!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

They keep extending Parker's time off. The ankle must be more serious than they have let on.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> They keep extending Parker's time off. The ankle must be more serious than they have let on.


This is very strange. First they were thinking if he would play the first game of the season or not, now this is looking much more serious.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

I read that Parker will not play tonight against the Mavs as well. 
Hope it is not too serious and that he's able to get back on court before too long.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*No Parker vs. Nash matchup tonight*

More on Parker.



> Tony Parker and Steve Nash usually make for an entertaining matchup, but neither may be on the floor tonight.
> Nash did not play in Toronto on Thursday after straining his left shoulder a night earlier in Washington. Dallas has listed him as doubtful for tonight.
> 
> Parker, who has a sprained left ankle, will miss his seventh straight game. He worked out Friday and played some one-on-one against Devin Brown, but he still needs to improve his stamina.
> ...



Article


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I don't understand why the Spurs organization did not have a more accurate assessment of the extent Parker's injury was going to linger. If he was going to be out 7+ games, he shoukld have started the season on IR instead of going game-to-game.


----------

